

You should listen to This Developers Life - jarsbe
http://jackcallister.me/2012/10/this-developers-life/

======
Codhisattva
Actual link <http://thisdeveloperslife.com> (ban the blog spam!)

------
zmonkeyz
It's great, my favorite episode is "Drive". I just wish they could do it
regularly.

